# Paint Creek or Rocky Fork for saugeye?



## Rickie Milburn (Jan 13, 2021)

Both lakes are close together and I'm unfamiliar with the area. I often mistake the 2 and end up at either the wrong lake or the wrong spillway. Where are the saugeye gentlemen and ladies? Please help?!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been trying to figure out Rocky for a few years. Maybe its a LM Bass lake. Dunno I don't fish for them. It does give up good crappie and saugeye now and then. Random and scattered so far for me.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

They all died, go somewhere else!

I am just kidding. These are my home lakes and streams. Paint Creek lake is an enigma for catching Saugeye and I rarely fish the lake. The tailwaters are good in the spring through about early summer when water flows are high. The bite usually starts around early March and is best in late April and May. The stream has good spots, but is all private access and hard to get into.The last few years we could catch good numbers at the tailwaters but most are small.

Rocky Fork is the better of the two lakes, but the last two years have been way off. The catch fell steadily after they put on the length limit and reduced stocking. However, there is still decent Saugeye fishing in the spring and early summer. The best is mid April on the flats. Just about any flat with 3-8 feet of water adjacent to deep water has Saugeye. The most popular spots are around the Island, and both beaches. The stream has virtually no access, but many people float it by putting in at one of the mill sites within Highland Nature area. Technically no fishing is allowed within the natural area, but you can float it. A lot of people fish it anyway. Jigs with soft plastics and spoons are what most people use early, but trolling cranks in 5-10 ft of water produce well too.

This is as honest and generous as I can be without giving out my personal information and favorite spots.


----------

